# UDS, Rotisserie, Weber, Score!



## damascusmaker (Mar 9, 2016)

I have enjoyed my UDS30 enough that been thinking of building a UDS 55. Especially since I got the Flame Boss. 

Anyway a couple of weeks ago I picked up this drum and last week snagged a 22 Weber from CL, never owned one before. Then today I stumbled on this new Weber rotisserie at a killer deal ($25). Yesterday my plan was to use the bottom of the kettle for the top of the UDS, I liked the bullet look. After getting the ring I now want to keep the kettle intact and be able to use the ring and lid on either unit. No packaging or instructions with the rotisserie ring. It came with the two bolts pictured that I don't know for sure where to use or even if they were meant to be part of the rotisserie? There are two holes in the skirt of the ring, but the bolts look like they are for permanent instillation? I don't see a need to bolt the ring to the kettle, if I did I'ld use wing nuts not rivet bolts.

I would appreciate any comments from those of you who have used a rotisserie about what it's best at and is my plan of using it on the smoker have value? I'm thinking it will be great doing chicken on the kettle, not sure about what to use it for on the UDS. Saw a video of a guy doing a butt on a kamado with a rotisserie attachment and it turned out really pretty.













IMG_0604.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Mar 9, 2016


















IMG_0607.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Mar 9, 2016


















IMG_0610.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Mar 9, 2016


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 11, 2016)

1st try. Pretty good chicken. Pineapple was great. Second photo about an hour in. Went about 1-1/2 hours on the Weber, pretty hot most of the time.













IMG_0617.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Mar 11, 2016


















IMG_0619.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Mar 11, 2016


----------



## essexsmoker (Mar 17, 2016)

Did you have to flare the lid on the weber? Mine wouldn't fit my drum.


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 17, 2016)

essexsmoker, I haven't had time to complete the UDS yet. The Weber lid fits the bottom of the drum like it was made for it. The rotisserie doesn't fit the bottom of the drum well at all. I think in order to have a nice fit with both the rotisserie and the Weber lid I will be fastening a strip of metal around the inside diameter of the top of the drum. The pictures of the cook are on the Weber bottom.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 17, 2016)

I have one of those rotisseries for my gas grill.  *Only used it once*.  It worked just fine, but I wasn't real impressed with the whole proceedure.

Those two bolts are to attach it to the side of your grill.

Gary


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Gary,

Google "dadcooksdinner" a blog. The guy has a lot of rotisserie tips and recipes, you might find something that would make you get out your rotisserie again. I bought his book.


----------



## johnboybaker (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## essexsmoker (Apr 22, 2016)

damascusmaker said:


> essexsmoker, I haven't had time to complete the UDS yet. The Weber lid fits the bottom of the drum like it was made for it. The rotisserie doesn't fit the bottom of the drum well at all. I think in order to have a nice fit with both the rotisserie and the Weber lid I will be fastening a strip of metal around the inside diameter of the top of the drum. The pictures of the cook are on the Weber bottom.



Thanks for the info! Might have to try turning one over now.


----------

